# M&p 15



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought the M&P 15 ORC, w/out the carry handle and front sight. I soon regretted it, I now wanted to have those items, so I bought some stuff, this is the semi-final product, now I want to throw my bushnell on top of the carry handle.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Those M&Ps are sweet. I shot a rifle class recently and a couple of guys, including the instructor (LEO) had M&Ps. Very slick looking. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking AR. Good luck with it. :smt023


----------

